# Tinted tail & headlights using plastidip & VHT



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

i found it easier to remove the light housing in order to get a good coat without it running


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

So uhm.. You don't plan on driving at night?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

In before you get rearended. Plastdip on your tail lights?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

U should paint the chrome bar in between the tail lights black. It would bring it together!


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

nice trucks in the background! haha


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Any night time pics? And good luck


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> U should paint the chrome bar in between the tail lights black. It would bring it together!


I did! it looked really good..it got messed up so i took it off but i will be doing it again!


----------



## C'sCruze9093 (Jul 6, 2011)

R1XSTA said:


> So uhm.. You don't plan on driving at night?


If you didn't see the last pic we took it off.


VGT said:


> In before you get rearended. Plastdip on your tail lights?


Yeah its an experiment


Cruz3r said:


> nice trucks in the background! haha


Thanks that's mine!(me and my gf share this forum btw)



Aeroscout977 said:


> Any night time pics? And good luck
> 
> I'll take some if I remember
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Bromezz (Sep 28, 2011)

Did you have any trouble peeling it? I've tried to Plasti-Dip objects in the past and then spray paint over it... sadly, it didn't work and I've had friends who said you can't paint over Plasti-Dip and retain it's "peel-ability".

I have a Cruze Eco with the sparkly black paint and I was considering blacking out the headlights, rims and chrome... Would you recommend this?


----------



## Sparkles (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice toe nail polish


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

theres no way light gets through that plasti dip even though its clear


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Stupid! Why in the world would anyone make their expensive car harder to see? Experiment or not, now some kid is gonna say "hey that looks cool" do it himself and then get rear ended. 

Good job


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

People have been blacking out headlights and tail lights for years. I've never heard of plastidip but to each his own. Hopefully it's legal in your state.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## R1XSTA (Aug 30, 2011)

Im all for getting headlight protectors and nightshading them a bit.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Is it safe to use Plasti dip on body paint? or will it peel off the paint if you try to take the plasti dip off?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

IMO, blacking out taillights isnt the best option. First of all, it makes your car nearly impossible to visually see at night, plus it looks rice after blacking out a cruze...lol. Instead of using plasti-dip, i suggest just buying actually new taillights if you have a problem with the stock taillights. Painting over a red taillight doesnt always turn out the best, you still see some red here and there and thats what i cant stand about it. Anyways, to each their own. Everyone has different opinions.






getblended said:


> Stupid! Why in the world would anyone make their expensive car harder to see? Experiment or not, now some kid is gonna say "hey that looks cool" do it himself and then get rear ended.
> 
> Good job


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm gonna end up only using the plastidip to block off the white section of the taillight so that when I nightshade it, I can pull the plastidip off and have the tinted tails with the white still nice and bright... 


> IMO, blacking out taillights isnt the best option. First of all, it makes your car nearly impossible to visually see at night


Not if you use the nightshades- it's still visible from more than 500 feet, which is the law here in Virginia. As far as the rice thing, I guess that depends on how you do it and what color your Cruze is...


----------

